# Tightlining Rig?



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

How do you people set up your rig for tightlining for catfish? I haven't had any luck with a 3way rig since ive started catfishing and I want to try out something new

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Unless your in a boat I don't see the 3 way rig being very effective. Look up the Carolina rig.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Carolina rig for sure.
Easy peasey.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like to keep my rig simple. No roll sinker,small piece of air line for a bumper,swivel,leader,hook


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the biggest key for your rig is any reel with a clicker or baitfeeder. As hillbilly said look up the Carolina rig. I use a no roll sinker with a swivel, and a bead to protect the knot. Large catfish really have sensitive mouths and they will drop your bait if they feel any pull. This rig will allow the cat to take line out with no resistance.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=12fcbals8&.crumb=ClyXqQrBv20&fr=yfp-t-900


----------

